# Homeland Security?



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

For a federal agency in charge of making our county more secure, the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) sure does break the law a lot.

Three hundred and eighteen workers at the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) were arrested and 260 convicted of various crimes in 2011. The charges ranged from smuggling drugs to obtaining child pornography to committing bribery and threats with a deadly weapon.

Per a report by the inspector general of DHS, the Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA) had the largest percentage of DHS workers who broke the law, while Customs and Border Protection (CBP) had many of the most dangerous cases.

In two different instances, an employee of the Transportation Security Administration (TSA) pled guilty to possessing child porn. One was sentenced to 20 months in prison, while the other received 11 years in jail.

TSA officer George Loren Thompson was arrested by Minneapolis police for a hate crime after he was caught threatening to kill a young Somali man. He was only the second person to be convicted of violating the Matthew Shepard and James Byrd, Jr. Hate Crimes Prevention Act of 2009. Several other TSA officers were convicted to stealing cash and possessions from passengers.

A CBP agent was caught assaulting a coworker in Arizona, which included pulling his service weapon and pointing it at the victim's head. Another CBP officer "provided drug traffickers with his work schedule and lane assignments, which they used to coordinate their smuggling efforts through his inspection lane." He pleaded guilty and was sentenced to nine years in prison.

An officer with Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) was convicted of illegally importing steroids from China, while another used his off-duty hours to rob drug traffickers.

Clearly, the Department of Homeland Security needs a security check.

The Whole Truth And Nothing But The Truth,

Jonathan Chambers
Patriot Vigilante


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

They were five buck an hour airport bag screeners till an idiot named Dubja turned them into over paid bureacrats. That boy is nearly as goofy as his Daddy. I think we can handle em when they come to attack.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Gotta break a few eggs if you're going to make an omelet.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Another alphabet agency that needs to go!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well we all know Obummer aint going to inflict justice on any evil doers. So maybe the Trumpster aint lying and he will really lock her up. We can only hope.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I might be wrong, but I thought their primary job was to ensure the dissemination 
and sharing of info about the terrorists so we don't have a repeat of 9-11. So far 
they seem to be batting a thousand in that category. Of the 70 tests in 2015, TSA 
Transportation Security Officers (TSOs) failed to detect the weapons and explosives 
67 times, a 95.7 percent failure rate. That's certainly an impressive failure on TSA's 
part. Considering they make $16.29 per hour to be in an air conditioned building, 
working their a$$ off confiscating toenail clippers and the like, I find that kind of
failure rate scary. On last flight to Hawaii, the TSO looked at my wife's CPAP machine
as if he had never seen one, yet he was stationed at the medical device inspection 
booth. He had to have another man come up and check and then finally a supervisor
who cleared it to go. Yet on the same flight, a little old grandma sitting near us was
knitting away with 16 inch long aluminum needles. WTF was with that?


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Yet on the same flight, a little old grandma sitting near us was
> knitting away with 16 inch long aluminum needles. WTF was with that?


It was a sweater, was it pretty? I was having it done special for you for Christmas...

*Rancher*


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> For a federal agency in charge of making our county more secure, the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) sure does break the law a lot.
> 
> Three hundred and eighteen workers at the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) were arrested and 260 convicted of various crimes in 2011. The charges ranged from smuggling drugs to obtaining child pornography to committing bribery and threats with a deadly weapon.
> 
> ...


You can't judge thousands of employees on the actions of just a few. Criminal corrupt government employees tend to be rather aggressively prosecuted when they're caught and the government pretty well hangs them out the dry.

I think most Government Agencies where founded with noble intents on good solid principle but as with most things associated with the government slowly rot from years of partisan policy and career employees hired and promoted by partisan administrators. The best way to fix things is to get rid of this "job for life" entitlement and make firing bad employees easier and more streamlined.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

DHS declared Veterans the number one threat to America. To this day they have not change that. They will some time after Jan 20 2017


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the DHS is going to get a cleaning after the military guys take over next month ...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Israel wrote the book on preventing terroism against commericial air lines..but they profile the heck out of of folks..and the libtards who run our country and too politically correct to do the things it would take to make us safer.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> the DHS is going to get a cleaning after the military guys take over next month ...


You have no idea how glad that would make my heart, . . .

I might just climb up the flagpole just so I can dance on the ball, . . . (figuratively speaking of course), . . . :tango_face_wink:

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Israel wrote the book on preventing terroism against commericial air lines..but they profile the heck out of of folks..and the libtards who run our country and too politically correct to do the things it would take to make us safer.


Call ol' Trump up there bigwheel, . . . tell him that me, you, and Smitty901 would like the job of cleaning that cesspool up, . . .

I think we could get some pointers from ol' Bibi, . . . specially if we told him we didn't vote for obama, . . . and don't like kerry either.

THAT, . . . would be fun.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

paraquack said:


> I might be wrong, but I thought their primary job was to ensure the dissemination
> and sharing of info about the terrorists so we don't have a repeat of 9-11. So far
> they seem to be batting a thousand in that category. Of the 70 tests in 2015, TSA
> Transportation Security Officers (TSOs) failed to detect the weapons and explosives
> ...


Correct as many do not know or remember...
DHS Was supposed to be a collective clearing house so the right hand knew what the left hand knew. In principle it was a good idea but so typical of federal gov, it took it's authority to the absurd and is now completely useless! It needs to go.
They became the home invaders of the Boston Suburbs marching the residents to the street with their hands up while the goons illegally searched their homes.
They also elevated flunky Mall cops to Federal Tsa agents, who have done what street thugs do boss lil ole ladies around group young women, steal people stuff and get bought by drug dealers.
Oh they get Federal pay, benefits and pensions, something the Malls don't pay.
F the DHS!














In fact you should have a plan when TSHTF to take these basturds out and grab their high end gear....


----------

